# Topics > Smart home >  MiiPC, powered family device, ZeroDesktop, Inc., San Mateo, California

## Airicist

Manufacturer - ZeroDesktop, Inc.

miipc.com

facebook.com/MiiPC-164658463684389

twitter.com/MiiPC4kids

"MiiPC - Power to the Parents!" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Introducing MiiPC
February 13, 2013




> MiiPC is a compact personal computing device that runs on the Android operating system. Connect MiiPC to a computer monitor or TV and instantly turn it into a learning, media and entertainment station. It is designed for large screen connectivity and optimized to provide a true keyboard and mouse experience.
> 
> With MiiPC, the user can surf the web, play games, watch videos, edit documents, and run Android apps. Simply set up different user accounts for each person in your family and each user will have their own private MiiPC desktop.
> 
> A companion mobile app provides parental control for MiiPC. You can set guidelines for kids. online activities and get real-time monitoring. Help keep your children safe and eliminate everyday hassles by defining who gets to use the device at what time and specifying the apps & websites that your kid can access.
> 
> Our mission is to create a simple and effective way for families to take back control of online experiences, letting MiiPC create a safe and relaxed environment for your family computing.

----------

